
Campaigns go digital, but ballot petitions can’t - numtel
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/columnists/story/2020-04-12/column-campaigns-go-digital-but-ballot-petitions-cant
======
numtel
There's already a signature verification process. What difference does it make
if the signature is inked or not?

Even without social distancing, we should all want more access to democracy.

